# Royal Caribbean?



## Bay_Kat

Got an early Christmas present, a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  The cruise is in January, 4 nights, one stop in Cozumel. I've never been on a cruise before and a short one seemed like a good idea to start, plus it leaves from Tampa which is less than an hour drive for us. Anyone have opinions on Royal Caribbean?


----------



## itsbob

Bay_Kat said:


> Got an early Christmas present, a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  The cruise is in January, 4 nights, one stop in Cozumel. I've never been on a cruise before and a short one seemed like a good idea to start, plus it leaves from Tampa which is less than an hour drive for us. Anyone have opinions on Royal Caribbean?



What other Ports?


----------



## BadGirl

Bay_Kat said:


> Got an early Christmas present, a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  The cruise is in January, 4 nights, one stop in Cozumel. I've never been on a cruise before and a short one seemed like a good idea to start, plus it leaves from Tampa which is less than an hour drive for us. Anyone have opinions on Royal Caribbean?



Love, love, love Royal Caribbean.   You will have a blast.

PLEASE have a passport to take on the cruise.


----------



## Bay_Kat

itsbob said:


> What other Ports?



Just Cozumel.



BadGirl said:


> Love, love, love Royal Caribbean.   You will have a blast.
> 
> PLEASE have a passport to take on the cruise.



Definitely have that, was in Cancun 2 weeks ago, loved it.


----------



## Gummie

DON'T DO IT!!! Cruises are like Lay's potato chips, you can't take just one!


----------



## TPD

Gummie said:


> DON'T DO IT!!! Cruises are like Lay's potato chips, you can't take just one!



You can't take just 1 for 4 days!  Hell, even a seven day cruise is too short for me now.  I've been on a cruise ship for a total of 29 days this year, more than 5 months in my lifetime.  



Bay_Kat said:


> Got an early Christmas present, a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  The cruise is in January, 4 nights, one stop in Cozumel. I've never been on a cruise before and a short one seemed like a good idea to start, plus it leaves from Tampa which is less than an hour drive for us. Anyone have opinions on Royal Caribbean?



Royal Caribbean is a good starter, Jewel of the Seas is a great size ship and Tampa is a great port to leave out of.   Spend the extra money one night and do a 'specialty restaurant' - well worth it in my opinion.  If you like to drink, buy the unlimited alcohol package if available.  Make the most of Cozumel - lots to do there.  Oh yeah - it's not a real cruise unless you gain at least a pound per day!


----------



## Nupe2

TPD said:


> You can't take just 1 for 4 days!  Hell, even a seven day cruise is too short for me now.  I've been on a cruise ship for a total of 29 days this year, more than 5 months in my lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Caribbean is a good starter, Jewel of the Seas is a great size ship and Tampa is a great port to leave out of.   Spend the extra money one night and do a 'specialty restaurant' - well worth it in my opinion.  If you like to drink, buy the unlimited alcohol package if available.  Make the most of Cozumel - lots to do there.  Oh yeah - it's not a real cruise unless you gain at least a pound per day!



Just returned from a seven day cruise to the Bahamas and even though we were unable to disembark at the beach (Cocoa Cay) due to rough seas, we had a ball! One bit of advice  is that you should research any available excursions and then book in advance. The good ones go early. Also consider getting a gym membership...no joke about that pound per day thing!!!

Can't wait to go again! Bring on those Bloody Mary's and Dirty Martinis!


----------



## TPD

Nupe2 said:


> Just returned from a seven day cruise to the Bahamas and even though we were unable to disembark at the beach (Cocoa Cay) due to rough seas, we had a ball!



Let me guess - you were on the same cruise I was? Enchantment out of Baltimore last week?  Missing CoCo Cay was a disappointment, especially for my friend and his family since it was their first cruise.  It is our favorite 'private' island!


----------



## Nupe2

TPD said:


> Let me guess - you were on the same cruise I was? Enchantment out of Baltimore last week?  Missing CoCo Cay was a disappointment, especially for my friend and his family since it was their first cruise.  It is our favorite 'private' island!



Yes! WOW!!! We had breakfast one morning with a nice lady from lower St. Mary's County.  She was amazed that I had heard of Ridge! Hahaha! This was our first cruise too but despite not being able to go to Cocoa Cay and the COLD in Cocoa Beach...we had a ball! I am STILL working off those extra pounds! LOL!  I also learned that I need to brush up on my trivia! Hope you enjoyed the cruise as much as we did!


----------



## DQ2B

Was on RC Oasis 2 years ago. They practically had to drag me kicking and screaming off the ship when it was time to leave...

We got a good deal in Cozumel on a package to swim with the dolphins. It was a lot cheaper than places in the States.

I don't know if your ship has pre-reservations available for the more popular shows, especially where seating is limited i.e. comedy shows, but if so you may want to do that as sometimes they fill up for the time you want.


----------



## TPD

Nupe2 said:


> Yes! WOW!!! We had breakfast one morning with a nice lady from lower St. Mary's County.  She was amazed that I had heard of Ridge! Hahaha! This was our first cruise too but despite not being able to go to Cocoa Cay and the COLD in Cocoa Beach...we had a ball! I am STILL working off those extra pounds! LOL!  I also learned that I need to brush up on my trivia! Hope you enjoyed the cruise as much as we did!



There were 9 of us in our group and 20+ in another group from this end of the county that I know of.  We had a lot of fun - a bad day on a cruise is so much better than a great day at home!  I've still got 2 more pounds to lose, and I learned many cruises ago that I suck at trivia, karaoke, dancing, and napkin folding. The only thing I do well on a cruise is eat and drink!  

At dinner last night, we discussed our next cruise with friends. Probably July or August going to Bermuda or the Caribbean....or we may do both...


----------



## TPD

DQ2B said:


> Was on RC Oasis 2 years ago.



Oasis / Allure is on our bucket list, though I do prefer the 2000 passengers or less ships.  When we do one of these mega ships, it will NOT be during a school break time when it is more likely to be filled with thousands of kids! lol


----------



## animalluvr4life

TPD said:


> Oasis / Allure is on our bucket list, though I do prefer the 2000 passengers or less ships.  When we do one of these mega ships, it will NOT be during a school break time when it is more likely to be filled with thousands of kids! lol



I went on my first cruise last year with my family .  The only thing i didn't really like was our 1 rough day at sea where u could feel the boat going up and down and side to side but i didn't get sea sick or any of that just had a hard time keeping from being thrown from one side to the other when trying to walk that day and when in bed u could feel the boat bobbing even though they had stabilizers on the boat.  The  captain came over the boats pa system and told us all to wear shoes that you can walk in easily as it wasn't going to be a good day to be in heels or any of that.

I did a 7 day cruise with my family when i went and i  went on holland america but i can't remember the ships name but it only held 1700 people and that included the staff on the ship too.


----------



## TPD

animalluvr4life said:


> I went on my first cruise last year with my family .  The only thing i didn't really like was our 1 rough day at sea where u could feel the boat going up and down and side to side but i didn't get sea sick or any of that just had a hard time keeping from being thrown from one side to the other when trying to walk that day and when in bed u could feel the boat bobbing even though they had stabilizers on the boat.  The  captain came over the boats pa system and told us all to wear shoes that you can walk in easily as it wasn't going to be a good day to be in heels or any of that.
> 
> I did a 7 day cruise with my family when i went and i  went on holland america but i can't remember the ships name but it only held 1700 people and that included the staff on the ship too.



Unfortunately, one of the few times in life my bed rocks - when I'm on a cruise ship with rough seas, and that's when I can do some serious sleeping!

Did you enjoy Holland America?  We have been with them a couple of times and love their service and sophistication - something you won't find on RCCL or NCL.  The major drawback with HAL, in my opinion, is the number of whitetops aboard, but I too will be in that category some day.


----------



## itsbob

Bay_Kat said:


> Got an early Christmas present, a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  The cruise is in January, 4 nights, one stop in Cozumel. I've never been on a cruise before and a short one seemed like a good idea to start, plus it leaves from Tampa which is less than an hour drive for us. Anyone have opinions on Royal Caribbean?



Cozumel  I was amazed at the water.  From the top deck on the back of the ship you can see all the way to the bottom... Could have spent hours just watching the fish, in fact I think I did.  Don't like ship excursions, but this is one place I'd stick with their excursions.  we like to set up our own tours, and stay away from ship stuff.  We're had a lot of luck doing our own thing, but Cozumel?  Not comfortable winging it there.

This is the first place I've seen Armored cars with ads about armored limos, body guards and other security.

Felt safe the entire time we were there (we just got off the ship and walked around) but there were armed soldiers and police every block.

I wish we had done a glass bottom boat excursion...


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:


> Cozumel  I was amazed at the water.  From the top deck on the back of the ship you can see all the way to the bottom... Could have spent hours just watching the fish, in fact I think I did.  Don't like ship excursions, but this is one place I'd stick with their excursions.  we like to set up our own tours, and stay away from ship stuff.  We're had a lot of luck doing our own thing, but Cozumel?  Not comfortable winging it there.
> 
> This is the first place I've seen Armored cars with ads about armored limos, body guards and other security.
> 
> Felt safe the entire time we were there (we just got off the ship and walked around) but there were armed soldiers and police every block.
> 
> I wish we had done a glass bottom boat excursion...


Psssst.  We've never been to Cozumel.  

I'm not sure of what you are remembering, but I think it was that city in Guatemala that had the armed guys running and ruling the roads.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:


> Psssst.  We've never been to Cozumel.
> 
> I'm not sure of what you are remembering, but I think it was that city in Guatemala that had the armed guys running and ruling the roads.



Are you sure??  I thought that was where there was the huge waterfront shopping district, and the truck of soldiers were fighting the Bee nest in the middle of the road.. and where you bought the beach dress, and guy tried to sell me the $300 dollar belt (reduced to $70 as we were walking out the door).. 

And the cigars..


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:


> Are you sure??  I thought that was where there was the huge waterfront shopping district, and the truck of soldiers were fighting the Bee nest in the middle of the road.. and where you bought the beach dress, and guy tried to sell me the $300 dollar belt (reduced to $70 as we were walking out the door)..
> 
> And the cigars..


Coulda been, but I don't think so.

I should go check the itinerary to see where we went.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bay_Kat said:


> Got an early Christmas present, a cruise on Royal Caribbean.  The cruise is in January, 4 nights, one stop in Cozumel. I've never been on a cruise before and a short one seemed like a good idea to start, plus it leaves from Tampa which is less than an hour drive for us. Anyone have opinions on Royal Caribbean?



I LOVE Royal Caribbean!!!  GREAT service, tons of food, activities, shows, etc.  I was on Liberty OTS back in February -- amazing ship!!


----------



## slotpuppy

I would have to agree with most of the posts, Royal is great. We changed up and went carnival one time, they were not in the same class as Royal. If you get a chance, go parasailing, it is so beautiful floating up high and being able to see for miles around.


----------



## awpitt

DQ2B said:


> Was on RC Oasis 2 years ago. They practically had to drag me kicking and screaming off the ship when it was time to leave...
> 
> We got a good deal in Cozumel on a package to swim with the dolphins. It was a lot cheaper than places in the States.
> 
> I don't know if your ship has pre-reservations available for the more popular shows, especially where seating is limited i.e. comedy shows, but if so you may want to do that as sometimes they fill up for the time you want.


 
We were on Freedom of the Seas for a western Caribbean criuse and on the Oasis of the Seas for an eastern Caribbean criuse. Loved both.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Thanks everyone, I'm really looking forward to it and got some really good info here.


----------



## itsbob

Bay_Kat said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm really looking forward to it and got some really good info here.



At  Cozumel a lot of cruisers head straight to the beach and it's right next to the dock.  Beautiful white sand, clear water, and all the activities you could want to do.  End of the dock take a right and it's about 200 maybe 300 yards, but they almost force you to walk through a shopping plaza before you get to the street.


----------



## Bay_Kat

We leave today, so excited.


----------



## Baja28

Have a great trip!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Bay_Kat said:


> We leave today, so excited.



Enjoy, dont forget to try para-sailing.


----------



## Bay_Kat

slotpuppy said:


> Enjoy, dont forget to try para-sailing.



 That's funny! I'm not a big fan of heights.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Enjoy, dont forget to try para-sailing.



I did the para-sailing thing when I went to the bahamas on one of my excursions. Had a ball. LOVED it. Would do it again in a minute, even though I thought I would crash in the ocean on decent and screamed like crazy when I went up. I love roller coasters, and it reminded me of one. Had a ball.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I did the para-sailing thing when I went to the bahamas on one of my excursions. Had a ball. LOVED it. Would do it again in a minute, even though I thought I would crash in the ocean on decent and screamed like crazy when I went up. I love roller coasters, and it reminded me of one. Had a ball.



I have done it twice while on a cruise and I love it. It is just beautiful floating above the water and the dunk is a nice addition.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Bay_Kat said:


> We leave today, so excited.



Have a great time, you'll be hooked after today!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

luvmygdaughters said:


> Have a great time, you'll be hooked after today!!



Headed to Tampa now, thanks everyone!


----------



## slotpuppy

luvmygdaughters said:


> Have a great time, you'll be hooked after today!!



 We are planning cruise number four now.


----------



## TPD

Leaving in 2 weeks on cruise #18!! 

DW and I did the tandem parasailing a couple years ago - we would do it again if the chance came along.


----------



## puggymom

I just booked my first cruise!! Its on Disney cruise lines for the family in August. I cannot wait.


----------



## kwillia

TPD said:


> Leaving in 2 weeks on cruise #18!!
> 
> DW and I did the tandem parasailing a couple years ago - we would do it again if the chance came along.



You take DoWhat on cruises with you...


----------



## Bay_Kat

Got back this morning at 10, had a wonderful time, already working on booking the next one.


----------



## tes218

Bay_Kat said:


> Got back this morning at 10, had a wonderful time, already working on booking the next one.



Glad you had a great time.  We're leaving Feb. 11 for the Bahamas on Norwegian.  This will make our 4th cruise, 2 with Princess and 2 with Norwegian.  If any way possible, do an Alaskan cruise - inside passage.  Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## slotpuppy

tes218 said:


> Glad you had a great time.  We're leaving Feb. 11 for the Bahamas on Norwegian.  This will make our 4th cruise, 2 with Princess and 2 with Norwegian.  If any way possible, do an Alaskan cruise - inside passage.  Absolutely breathtaking.



We want to do Alaska cruise. My parents did the Panama Canal cruise and said that was awsome too.


----------



## TPD

slotpuppy said:


> We want to do Alaska cruise. My parents did the Panama Canal cruise and said that was awsome too.



If you do an Alaskan cruise, do at least a 4 day land tour, AND be prepared to spend money to do it right.  I have traveled all over the world, and the 12 day Alaska cruise vacation was my most expensive, but also in the top 3 of favorite vacations!


----------



## tes218

TPD said:


> If you do an Alaskan cruise, do at least a 4 day land tour, AND be prepared to spend money to do it right.  I have traveled all over the world, and the 12 day Alaska cruise vacation was my most expensive, but also in the top 3 of favorite vacations!



We just did the 7 day cruise but would love to go back and add a few days for the land tour.  It was our first cruise and wasn't sure what to expect and didn't have the extra time off then.


----------



## Bay_Kat

a few pics


----------



## slotpuppy

Bay_Kat said:


> a few pics



What ship were you on? That looks like the Explorer of the Seas. That was they very first ship we took a cruise on.


----------



## Bay_Kat

slotpuppy said:


> What ship were you on? That looks like the Explorer of the Seas. That was they very first ship we took a cruise on.



That was the Jewel of the Seas, I was told by one of the "regulars" the Jewel is one of the sister ships of the Explorer.  I think our next trip will be on either the Allure or the Oasis, the bigger ships of the Royal line.


----------



## slotpuppy

Bay_Kat said:


> That was the Jewel of the Seas, I was told by one of the "regulars" the Jewel is one of the sister ships of the Explorer.  I think our next trip will be on either the Allure or the Oasis, the bigger ships of the Royal line.



Yea, Jewel is a sister ship, they are a nice line. We want to do Allure or Oasis to. I want to do the zip line.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Bay_Kat said:


> That was the Jewel of the Seas, I was told by one of the "regulars" the Jewel is one of the sister ships of the Explorer.  I think our next trip will be on either the Allure or the Oasis, the bigger ships of the Royal line.



You should check w/ Celebrity.  They are running a freakin great sale right now.  Book any cruise by Jan 27 and you can choose between $200 OBC (on board credit), Free Gratuities, or 2 alcoholic beverage package.  

We used to sail exclusively w/ RCL...until we tried Celebrity.


----------



## awpitt

Bay_Kat said:


> That was the Jewel of the Seas, I was told by one of the "regulars" the Jewel is one of the sister ships of the Explorer. I think our next trip will be on either the Allure or the Oasis, the bigger ships of the Royal line.


 
We went on Oasis shortly after she entered service. Simply an amazing ship.


----------



## lovinmaryland

lovinmaryland said:


> You should check w/ Celebrity.  They are running a freakin great sale right now.  Book any cruise by Jan 27 and you can choose between $200 OBC (on board credit), Free Gratuities, or 2 alcoholic beverage package.
> 
> We used to sail exclusively w/ RCL...until we tried Celebrity.



One of the main reasons we go w/ Celebrity is their beverage packages.  It gives our cruise the all inclusive feel.  The last 3 cruises we've taken w/ them our bill at the end was $0


----------



## awpitt

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, Jewel is a sister ship, they are a nice line. We want to do Allure or Oasis to. I want to do the zip line.


Been there, done that. Was cool sliding across above the deck below.


----------



## Bay_Kat

lovinmaryland said:


> You should check w/ Celebrity.  They are running a freakin great sale right now.  Book any cruise by Jan 27 and you can choose between $200 OBC (on board credit), Free Gratuities, or 2 alcoholic beverage package.
> 
> We used to sail exclusively w/ RCL...until we tried Celebrity.



Where do they sail out of?

I loved leaving from Tampa, left the house at 10, were in the ships dining room having lunch at 12:30.  It was the most
stress free vacation we've ever had.  Port Canaveral isn't too far either and I know a lot of the bigger ships leave from there.  Fort Lauderdale is a bit further, but still not a horrible drive.  After our trip to Cancun, I'll never fly again.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Bay_Kat said:


> Where do they sail out of?
> 
> I loved leaving from Tampa, left the house at 10, were in the ships dining room having lunch at 12:30.  It was the most
> stress free vacation we've ever had.  Port Canaveral isn't too far either and I know a lot of the bigger ships leave from there.  Fort Lauderdale is a bit further, but still not a horrible drive.  After our trip to Cancun, I'll never fly again.



Miami.  

Personally I find service, food, etc... to be above and beyond RCL.  But it also depends on what type of cruise/vacation you want.  I want relaxation and to be pampered.  I dont want 5 million little brats running around (I get that at home every day )


----------



## Bay_Kat

lovinmaryland said:


> Miami.
> 
> Personally I find service, food, etc... to be above and beyond RCL.  But it also depends on what type of cruise/vacation you want.  I want relaxation and to be pampered.  I dont want 5 million little brats running around (I get that at home every day )



That's it, we picked a perfect time to go, there were very few kids with school just starting back up from winter break, our daughter wasn't bored though, she had plenty to do and felt special because there weren't many other kids her age.  A bonus to home schooling.

Looks like Celebrity leaves out of Fort Lauderdale too.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bay_Kat said:


> That was the Jewel of the Seas, I was told by one of the "regulars" the Jewel is one of the sister ships of the Explorer.  I think our next trip will be on either the Allure or the Oasis, the bigger ships of the Royal line.



I was supposed to sail her in March but changed lines and I'm going with Carnival instead (better itinerary).  Did you like the ship?  Does she feel old?


----------



## awpitt

Bay_Kat said:


> That's it, we picked a perfect time to go, there were very few kids with school just starting back up from winter break, our daughter wasn't bored though, she had plenty to do and felt special because there weren't many other kids her age. A bonus to home schooling.
> 
> Looks like Celebrity leaves out of Fort Lauderdale too.


 
Don't need to home school to take kids along on trips outside of school breaks. We just get approval from the principal and head out.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bay_Kat said:


> Fort Lauderdale is a bit further, but still not a horrible drive.  After our trip to Cancun, I'll never fly again.



Ft Lauderdale is a nice port.  The staff are very friendly and it is a breeze getting through.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Chasey_Lane said:


> I was supposed to sail her in March but changed lines and I'm going with Carnival instead (better itinerary).  Did you like the ship?  Does she feel old?



Does not feel old at all, if I didn't know better I would have thought she was brand new.  

We used this as a learning experience even though we had so much fun, we talked to many people that have sailed with all types of cruise lines and all have come back to this one just because of the friendly staff and great service.  I couldn't believe when some of the older folks told us they go on cruises every other month.  One couple we talked to was not even getting off the ship, they were going back out.  That is the life right there.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> I was supposed to sail her in March but changed lines and I'm going with Carnival instead (better itinerary).  Did you like the ship?  Does she feel old?


What itinerary are you doing again?


awpitt said:


> Don't need to home school to take kids along on trips outside of school breaks. We just get approval from the principal and head out.



That is what we do also.  On sea days the kids bang out all their school work.


----------



## JeJeTe

lovinmaryland said:


> You should check w/ Celebrity.  They are running a freakin great sale right now.  Book any cruise by Jan 27 and you can choose between $200 OBC (on board credit), Free Gratuities, or 2 alcoholic beverage package.
> 
> We used to sail exclusively w/ RCL...until we tried Celebrity.



I looked up the alcoholic beverage package you were talking about and you're right.  That is a great deal!  Beats smuggling alcohol onboard.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Bay_Kat said:


> Does not feel old at all, if I didn't know better I would have thought she was brand new.
> 
> We used this as a learning experience even though we had so much fun, we talked to many people that have sailed with all types of cruise lines and all have come back to this one just because of the friendly staff and great service.  I couldn't believe when some of the older folks told us they go on cruises every other month.  One couple we talked to was not even getting off the ship, they were going back out.  That is the life right there.



Some people want to hop in an rv when they retire and travel around...not me I want cruise!


----------



## Bay_Kat

awpitt said:


> Don't need to home school to take kids along on trips outside of school breaks. We just get approval from the principal and head out.



Schools here seem to be different.  We did that her last year here in public school, went to the keys and because she was out 5 days in a row, even though I cleared it with them first, I still got a nasty note.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

lovinmaryland said:


> What itinerary are you doing again?
> 
> 
> That is what we do also.  On sea days the kids bang out all their school work.



Grand Cayman and Jamaica.  We have a group of about 6 cabins so it should be fun.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> Grand Cayman and Jamaica.  We have a group of about 6 cabins so it should be fun.



Dur its in your signature 

Please do the sting ray excursion and report back


----------



## Chasey_Lane

lovinmaryland said:


> Please do the sting ray excursion and report back


Eh, that kinda' scares me.  I don't want to end up with a spike in my chest.


----------



## RareBreed

Bay_Kat said:


> Schools here seem to be different.  We did that her last year here in public school, went to the keys and because she was out 5 days in a row, even though I cleared it with them first, *I still got a nasty note.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I got a nasty note from my younger son's school even though they knew he had been hospitalized for two weeks due to a ruptured appendix.
> 
> Going on a cruise sounds fun but I get motion sickness too easily.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> Eh, that kinda' scares me.  I don't want to end up with a spike in my chest.


  Arent the spikes removed?


RareBreed said:


> Bay_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools here seem to be different.  We did that her last year here in public school, went to the keys and because she was out 5 days in a row, even though I cleared it with them first, *I still got a nasty note.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I got a nasty note from my younger son's school even though they knew he had been hospitalized for two weeks due to a ruptured appendix.
> 
> Going on a cruise sounds fun but I get motion sickness too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have horrible motion sickness, I use dramamine and am good to go!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bay_Kat

RareBreed said:


> Bay_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools here seem to be different.  We did that her last year here in public school, went to the keys and because she was out 5 days in a row, even though I cleared it with them first, *I still got a nasty note.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I got a nasty note from my younger son's school even though they knew he had been hospitalized for two weeks due to a ruptured appendix.
> 
> Going on a cruise sounds fun but I get *motion sickness* too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this would happen to me, it happened to my daughter instead, the first day she wasn't feeling good for half the day, but I heard some of the seasoned cruisers even say it was pretty rough that day.  The water in the pools was even rough.
Click to expand...


----------



## awpitt

Bay_Kat said:


> RareBreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this would happen to me, it happened to my daughter instead, the first day she wasn't feeling good for half the day, but *I heard some of the seasoned cruisers even say it was pretty rough that day. The water in the pools was even rough*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when it's fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## slotpuppy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Eh, that kinda' scares me.  I don't want to end up with a spike in my chest.



The spikes are removed, the worst that can happen in they bite your fingers when you feed them. They dont have teeth, they say its like shutting your finger in the door.


----------



## Bay_Kat




----------



## itsbob

RareBreed said:


> Bay_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools here seem to be different.  We did that her last year here in public school, went to the keys and because she was out 5 days in a row, even though I cleared it with them first, *I still got a nasty note.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a nasty note from my younger son's school even though they knew he had been hospitalized for two weeks due to a ruptured appendix.
> 
> Going on a cruise sounds fun but I get motion sickness too easily.
Click to expand...


Newer boats all have stabilizers that keep the motion of the ocean to a minmum.

We did a Trans-Atlantic where we hit weather so bad they closed all of the outdoor decks.. to the point waves were coming over the bow of the boat... and there were VERY few instances of passengers being sea-sick.  A lot of broken plates, lost bottles of Alcohol and the like, but overall the boat was incredibly smooth for what we were seeing going on all around us.


----------



## Bay_Kat

itsbob said:


> Newer boats all have stabilizers that keep the motion of the ocean to a minmum.
> 
> We did a Trans-Atlantic where we hit weather so bad they closed all of the outdoor decks.. to the point waves were coming over the bow of the boat... and there were VERY few instances of passengers being sea-sick.  A lot of broken plates, lost bottles of Alcohol and the like, but overall the boat was incredibly smooth for what we were seeing going on all around us.



Amazing and good to know.


----------



## beamher

I have traveled Royal Caribean 3x.  I personally like to wait until i'm off the ship to decide and pay for my excursions--always came out cheaper.  My first cruise I booked directly through RC as a learning tool; other cruises and trips I tend to use travelocity.  Travelocity had some good deals atleast thru the end of January that I saw.

You do not need a passport if you leave and return from the same port.   I have my pasport, travel partner doesn't(she used her birth certificate; didn't notice any delay in processing once we boarded.


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> One of the main reasons we go w/ Celebrity is their beverage packages.  It gives our cruise the all inclusive feel.  The last 3 cruises we've taken w/ them our bill at the end was $0





JeJeTe said:


> I looked up the alcoholic beverage package you were talking about and you're right.  That is a great deal!  Beats smuggling alcohol onboard.



I love the alcohol package on Celebrity!  And unlike other cruise lines, all adults in the cabin are NOT required to purchase the package.  Works for me since the wife doesn't drink, and I get to try lots of new stuff.  Sambucca mess you up!

We have done 11 cruises with Celebrity, 2 with RCL, 2 with HAL, 1 with Princess, 1 with NCL.  Leaving in a couple weeks with Celebrity, got the first Carnival cruise booked for this summer.  Celebrity is by far OUR favorite, but everyone is looking for something different.


----------



## TPD

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, Jewel is a sister ship, they are a nice line. We want to do Allure or Oasis to. I want to do the zip line.





awpitt said:


> We went on Oasis shortly after she entered service. Simply an amazing ship.



Allure/Oasis is on our bucket list.  We are thinking about doing a fundraising cruise for SMS in 2014 on one of these ships.  I will post here if I do in case you are interested.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> I love the alcohol package on Celebrity!  And unlike other cruise lines, all adults in the cabin are NOT required to purchase the package.  Works for me since the wife doesn't drink, and I get to try lots of new stuff.  Sambucca mess you up!
> 
> We have done 11 cruises with Celebrity, 2 with RCL, 2 with HAL, 1 with Princess, 1 with NCL.  Leaving in a couple weeks with Celebrity, got the first Carnival cruise booked for this summer.  Celebrity is by far OUR favorite, but everyone is looking for something different.



Where are you going?


I hope you all are happy!  All this cruise talk made me get the itch...so I put a deposit on a Celebrity sailing


----------



## Bay_Kat

lovinmaryland said:


> Where are you going?
> 
> 
> I hope you all are happy!  All this cruise talk made me get the itch...so *I put a deposit on a Celebrity sailing *


----------



## JeJeTe

TPD said:


> I love the alcohol package on Celebrity!  And unlike other cruise lines, all adults in the cabin are NOT required to purchase the package.  Works for me since the wife doesn't drink, and I get to try lots of new stuff.  Sambucca mess you up!
> 
> We have done 11 cruises with Celebrity, 2 with RCL, 2 with HAL, 1 with Princess, 1 with NCL.  Leaving in a couple weeks with Celebrity, got the first Carnival cruise booked for this summer.  Celebrity is by far OUR favorite, but everyone is looking for something different.



I've only ever used Carnival to travel. Why do you like Celebrity so much?  Just looking for comparisons.  

The alcohol package sale has me definitely interested in booking a cruise.  I'm campaigning to all of my family members too.


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> Where are you going?



We are headed to San Juan, St. Maarten, and St. Kitt's on Celebrity's newest ship - Celebrity Reflection


----------



## TPD

JeJeTe said:


> I've only ever used Carnival to travel. Why do you like Celebrity so much?  Just looking for comparisons.
> 
> The alcohol package sale has me definitely interested in booking a cruise.  I'm campaigning to all of my family members too.



Celebrity has more of a sophisticated crowd, not to sound condescending.  Professional white collar 40 & 50 somethings who are more of a wine drinking and cigar smoking crowd vs. a beer drinking and cigarette smoking crowd that may be found on NCL. (Cannot compare to Carnival yet)  Very laid back with minimal in-your-face upselling.  There is only one announcement per day made over the PA, unless of course the ship is sinking.  The staff is very professional - always greeting you, always serving the women first, always trying to please, etc.  Rather than belly-flop contests at the pool, they may have guest lecturers from National Geographic or writers talking about their latest books.  The food is top notch - the 'free' MDR rivaling the likes of Capitol Grill or Ruths Chris, IMO.  For people looking for non-stop action and partying, they will NOT be happy with Celebrity.   

And I must mention that by no means are my wife and I the white collar yuppies.  I am just a poor dirt farmer, but we enjoy the relaxation that a Celebrity cruise offers.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> Celebrity has more of a sophisticated crowd, not to sound condescending.  Professional white collar 40 & 50 somethings who are more of a wine drinking and cigar smoking crowd vs. a beer drinking and cigarette smoking crowd that may be found on NCL. (Cannot compare to Carnival yet)  Very laid back with minimal in-your-face upselling.  There is only one announcement per day made over the PA, unless of course the ship is sinking.  The staff is very professional - always greeting you, always serving the women first, always trying to please, etc.  Rather than belly-flop contests at the pool, they may have guest lecturers from National Geographic or writers talking about their latest books.  The food is top notch - the 'free' MDR rivaling the likes of Capitol Grill or Ruths Chris, IMO.  For people looking for non-stop action and partying, they will NOT be happy with Celebrity.
> 
> And I must mention that by no means are my wife and I the white collar yuppies.  I am just a poor dirt farmer, but we enjoy the relaxation that a Celebrity cruise offers.


 very good describing them!  Only thing they are a wine/craft beer crowd.  Michaels Bar is one of our favorite spots to enjoy speciality craft beers.  Gotta love that beverage package.

Were you able to get the 1, 2 , 3 deal?  If so did you know that you can upgrade the package to the premium for only $10 per day of your cruise?  I definitely plan on doing that!


TPD said:


> We are headed to San Juan, St. Maarten, and St. Kitt's on Celebrity's newest ship - Celebrity Reflection


Awesome!  They have had some OUTRAGEOUS rates for that sailing havent they!  Unfortunately the discounted sailings we were unable to get off from work for.  Otherwise we would have definitely chose to go on that itinerary w/ Reflection.


JeJeTe said:


> I've only ever used Carnival to travel. Why do you like Celebrity so much?  Just looking for comparisons.
> 
> The alcohol package sale has me definitely interested in booking a cruise.  I'm campaigning to all of my family members too.



Everything he said!  When I go on vacation and spend my hard earned $$$ I want to be pampered & get my $ worth.  Eating in =X= Main Dining Room  (free venue) rivals like he said a Ruth Chris.  I havent sailed Carnival so I cant comment about them but RCL while the food was good it was more like dining at Applebees. While they do have several (usually 2 or 3) other dining options for a minimal fee, you wont feel the need to have to dine there to get a good meal.  On RC while dining in their MDR if you want  a filet mignon you have to pay $25...On Celebrity it is part of the menu and you will literally be able to cut it w/ your fork that is how tender it will be.

Announcements and upselling are an absolute minimum.  Which gets annoying constantly being hounded or hearing about Bingo coming up etc...  

There is nightlife aboard the ship but it wont be a bunch of rowdy retards running about.  More like the crowd you would see in a nice club in DC or Annapolis.  

While there are children aboard, there wont be as many as other lines (maybe 1/4 of what the other lines have)...they also wont be running around unsupervised, pressing elevator buttons, etc...

Also other cruise lines are figuring out ways to nickle and dime you (RCL charging you to use towels, included food quality being poor so you dine at for fee places, etc)  Celebrity towels are unlimted (and quite plush I might add)

All those added w/ the alcoholic beverage package are why we choose to sail w/ them.  Their beverage packages include everything soda, martinis, beer, wine, mixed drinks, daquiris, water bottles, you name it it will be included.  You dont know how nice it was getting off while in port and grabbing free evian to enjoy while we beached it.


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> very good describing them!  Only thing they are a wine/craft beer crowd.  Michaels Bar is one of our favorite spots to enjoy speciality craft beers.  Gotta love that beverage package.
> 
> Were you able to get the 1, 2 , 3 deal?  If so did you know that you can upgrade the package to the premium for only $10 per day of your cruise?  I definitely plan on doing that!
> 
> Awesome!  They have had some OUTRAGEOUS rates for that sailing havent they!  Unfortunately the discounted sailings we were unable to get off from work for.  Otherwise we would have definitely chose to go on that itinerary w/ Reflection.
> 
> 
> Everything he said!  When I go on vacation and spend my hard earned $$$ I want to be pampered & get my $ worth.  Eating in =X= Main Dining Room  (free venue) rivals like he said a Ruth Chris.  I havent sailed Carnival so I cant comment about them but RCL while the food was good it was more like dining at Applebees. While they do have several (usually 2 or 3) other dining options for a minimal fee, you wont feel the need to have to dine there to get a good meal.  On RC while dining in their MDR if you want  a filet mignon you have to pay $25...On Celebrity it is part of the menu and you will literally be able to cut it w/ your fork that is how tender it will be.
> 
> Announcements and upselling are an absolute minimum.  Which gets annoying constantly being hounded or hearing about Bingo coming up etc...
> 
> There is nightlife aboard the ship but it wont be a bunch of rowdy retards running about.  More like the crowd you would see in a nice club in DC or Annapolis.
> 
> While there are children aboard, there wont be as many as other lines (maybe 1/4 of what the other lines have)...they also wont be running around unsupervised, pressing elevator buttons, etc...
> 
> Also other cruise lines are figuring out ways to nickle and dime you (RCL charging you to use towels, included food quality being poor so you dine at for fee places, etc)  Celebrity towels are unlimted (and quite plush I might add)
> 
> All those added w/ the alcoholic beverage package are why we choose to sail w/ them.  Their beverage packages include everything soda, martinis, beer, wine, mixed drinks, daquiris, water bottles, you name it it will be included.  You dont know how nice it was getting off while in port and grabbing free evian to enjoy while we beached it.



The rates were outrageously low for a new ship AND for it being Celebrity.  We booked about 2 weeks before the 1-2-3 package, but rates did go up 2 days after we booked, so the 1-2-3 deal would not have been any better.  

Some of the things you and I forgot to mention were the nice cushions that are placed on the pool lounge chairs each day - have not seen that on the other lines, and the refreshments and cold towels available upon returning to the ship from a port day.  It is those small touches that you don't notice till you go on the RCCL or NCL ships.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> The rates were outrageously low for a new ship AND for it being Celebrity.  We booked about 2 weeks before the 1-2-3 package, but rates did go up 2 days after we booked, so the 1-2-3 deal would not have been any better.
> 
> Some of the things you and I forgot to mention were the nice cushions that are placed on the pool lounge chairs each day - have not seen that on the other lines, and the refreshments and cold towels available upon returning to the ship from a port day.  It is those small touches that you don't notice till you go on the RCCL or NCL ships.


You should call and check to see if you still can qualify. I have heard from several people they were able to add the 1,2 3, promotion after already having a cruise booked...hey no asky no getty right!!!


Oh yea baby and dont forget the cool towels, fruit skewers, and ice cream served pool side!!!  Talk about HEAVEN!  

Oh crap dont even get me started on their made fresh daily ice cream & gelato.  I would kill right now for a bowl of Rum Raisin!!


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> very good describing them!  Only thing they are a wine/craft beer crowd.  Michaels Bar is one of our favorite spots to enjoy speciality craft beers.  Gotta love that beverage package.
> 
> Were you able to get the 1, 2 , 3 deal?  If so did you know that you can upgrade the package to the premium for only $10 per day of your cruise?  I definitely plan on doing that!
> 
> Awesome!  They have had some OUTRAGEOUS rates for that sailing havent they!  Unfortunately the discounted sailings we were unable to get off from work for.  Otherwise we would have definitely chose to go on that itinerary w/ Reflection.
> 
> 
> Everything he said!  When I go on vacation and spend my hard earned $$$ I want to be pampered & get my $ worth.  Eating in =X= Main Dining Room  (free venue) rivals like he said a Ruth Chris.  I havent sailed Carnival so I cant comment about them but RCL while the food was good it was more like dining at Applebees. While they do have several (usually 2 or 3) other dining options for a minimal fee, you wont feel the need to have to dine there to get a good meal.  On RC while dining in their MDR if you want  a filet mignon you have to pay $25...On Celebrity it is part of the menu and you will literally be able to cut it w/ your fork that is how tender it will be.
> 
> Announcements and upselling are an absolute minimum.  Which gets annoying constantly being hounded or hearing about Bingo coming up etc...
> 
> There is nightlife aboard the ship but it wont be a bunch of rowdy retards running about.  More like the crowd you would see in a nice club in DC or Annapolis.
> 
> While there are children aboard, there wont be as many as other lines (maybe 1/4 of what the other lines have)...they also wont be running around unsupervised, pressing elevator buttons, etc...
> 
> Also other cruise lines are figuring out ways to nickle and dime you (RCL charging you to use towels, included food quality being poor so you dine at for fee places, etc)  Celebrity towels are unlimted (and quite plush I might add)
> 
> All those added w/ the alcoholic beverage package are why we choose to sail w/ them.  Their beverage packages include everything soda, martinis, beer, wine, mixed drinks, daquiris, water bottles, you name it it will be included.  You dont know how nice it was getting off while in port and grabbing free evian to enjoy while we beached it.



I'm not a beer drinker so didn't think about the craft beers, but I think that is new on just the last 2 ships.  I have been waiting for the alcoholic package to go on sale before purchasing, but probably won't happen before we leave since they have the 1-2-3 promotion going on.  



lovinmaryland said:


> You should call and check to see if you still can qualify. I have heard from several people they were able to add the 1,2 3, promotion after already having a cruise booked...hey no asky no getty right!!!
> 
> 
> Oh yea baby and dont forget the cool towels, fruit skewers, and ice cream served pool side!!!  Talk about HEAVEN!
> 
> Oh crap dont even get me started on their made fresh daily ice cream & gelato.  I would kill right now for a bowl of Rum Raisin!!



Don't get me started on the ice cream!  Been dieting for the last 2 weeks so I can afford to eat something on this next cruise.  No way am I buying the scale being talked about here.

I will try calling Celebrity about the 1-2-3 promo.  Called last week to get cabin changed to a better location with great success.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> I'm not a beer drinker so didn't think about the craft beers, but I think that is new on just the last 2 ships.  I have been waiting for the alcoholic package to go on sale before purchasing, but probably won't happen before we leave since they have the 1-2-3 promotion going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on the ice cream!  Been dieting for the last 2 weeks so I can afford to eat something on this next cruise.  No way am I buying the scale being talked about here.
> 
> I will try calling Celebrity about the 1-2-3 promo.  Called last week to get cabin changed to a better location with great success.



Hopefully it works out and you can get one of the deals!

Looks like there will be a  Michaels Club on Reflection so you should stop in 




> Michael's ClubThis intimate atmosphere features inviting leather chairs, perfect for sharing conversation, listening to a live guitarist, or savoring one of up to 50 international craft beer selections including ales, lagers, lambics, ciders, wheat beers, seasonal and beer cocktails. They're a complement to an extensive collection of fine whiskeys, scotches, cognacs and bourbons.


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh crap dont even get me started on their made fresh daily ice cream & gelato.  I would kill right now for a bowl of Rum Raisin!!



I found your rum raisin ice cream!  (last January on the Eclipse)


----------



## Bay_Kat

On our last full day at sea, they made an 8 foot long "Florida Gator" key lime cake that was not only gorgeous, but tasted amazing. I didn't have my camera or phone with me when I went down for lunch and by the time I got back, it was all but gone.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> I found your rum raisin ice cream!  (last January on the Eclipse)



OMG isnt that stuff the best!  I always tell our waiter the night they serve it to set some aside for us because that is all we want for desert the remainder of the cruise.


Not sure if you heard about this or not but WOW what a great idea!  Totally interested in this!


> "Ultimate Specialty Package," which can be purchased only onboard, and features unlimited dinners in specialty restaurants of guests' choice, at least one specialty restaurant lunch, one admission to "Champagne High Tea," and unlimited breakfasts, lunches and dinners in "Bistro on Five" and, on Celebrity Reflection and Celebrity Silhouette, also at "The Porch


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> OMG isnt that stuff the best!  I always tell our waiter the night they serve it to set some aside for us because that is all we want for desert the remainder of the cruise.



I prefer the 'After Eight' ice cream - have never tried the rum raisin, but will be sure to try it on the upcoming cruise!



> Not sure if you heard about this or not but WOW what a great idea!  Totally interested in this!



I have not heard of that deal?  Where did you find it?  I am still debating on whether to try the Lawn Club Grill - it is just my 12yo daughter and I on this cruise - not sure if I want to spend the money on a picky eater like her.  We do plan on trying the Porch though, along with Bistro on 5.  I've been on 3 of the Solstice class ships and have not made it to Bistro on 5 yet.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> I prefer the 'After Eight' ice cream - have never tried the rum raisin, but will be sure to try it on the upcoming cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> I have not heard of that deal?  Where did you find it?  I am still debating on whether to try the Lawn Club Grill - it is just my 12yo daughter and I on this cruise - not sure if I want to spend the money on a picky eater like her.  We do plan on trying the Porch though, along with Bistro on 5.  I've been on 3 of the Solstice class ships and have not made it to Bistro on 5 yet.


It was posted on Cruisecritic. http://creative.rccl.com/Sales/Cele...rs/11024491_CEL_SpecialtyDiningPck_Flyer2.pdf
Aw that is awesome father daughter cruise!  Yea not sure if it would be the best option for this cruise, possibly a future one.

We didnt make it to Bistro 5 last sailing either.  I really want to try it this upcoming sailing, along w/ Qsine.  We had all the kids last year so we didnt have a chance to go to those.


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> It was posted on Cruisecritic. http://creative.rccl.com/Sales/Cele...rs/11024491_CEL_SpecialtyDiningPck_Flyer2.pdf
> Aw that is awesome father daughter cruise!  Yea not sure if it would be the best option for this cruise, possibly a future one.
> 
> We didnt make it to Bistro 5 last sailing either.  I really want to try it this upcoming sailing, along w/ Qsine.  We had all the kids last year so we didnt have a chance to go to those.



Thanks - just saw that flyer on cruise critic tonight!  Sounds interesting.  

We did Qsine last year on the Eclipse.  We enjoyed it.  I highly recommend you go with at least a group of 6 in order to get to try more food.


----------



## JeJeTe

I'm speaking to Celebrity about booking a cruise with them now based on their drink pacakage deal.  For $1075 per person you get a 7 day cruise, the drink package, an oceanview stateroom, pre-paid grautities, and that includes all applicable taxes and $25 onboard credit.  I'm definitely considering it.


----------



## awpitt

JeJeTe said:


> I'm speaking to Celebrity about booking a cruise with them now based on their drink pacakage deal. For $1075 per person you get a 7 day cruise, the drink package, an oceanview stateroom, pre-paid grautities, and that includes all applicable taxes and $25 onboard credit. I'm definitely considering it.


 

That's a heck of a deal. What ship and what itinerary is that pprice for?


----------



## JeJeTe

The Celebrity Reflection 

7-Night Eastern Caribbean Getaway which includes 

Sat 03/29/14

Miami, Florida - Embarkation - Times are subject to change

04:30 PM

Sun

03/30/14

At Sea


Mon

03/31/14

San Juan, Puerto Rico - Docked 03:00 PM to 10:00 PM

Tue

04/01/14

Charlotte Amalie, St Thomas, USVI - Docked 08:00 AM to 05:00 PM

Wed

04/02/14

Philipsburg, St. Maarten - Docked 08:00 AM to 05:00 PM

Thu

04/03/14

At Sea


Fri

04/04/14

At Sea


Sat

04/05/14

Miami, Florida - Disembarkation - Times are subject to change

07:00 AM


----------



## JeJeTe

I've looked up comparable cruises on Carnival and they seem much cheaper but I know that I'm getting the alcohol package and that hopefully the food will be way better.  I wasn't impressed with Carnival except the one night we paid the upcharge and ate in the resturant.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> Thanks - just saw that flyer on cruise critic tonight!  Sounds interesting.
> 
> We did Qsine last year on the Eclipse.  We enjoyed it.  I highly recommend you go with at least a group of 6 in order to get to try more food.


WOW looks delicious!  We definitely need to get there and try it.  It was hard convincing my parents & grandma last cruise to spend the additional $ when they found the MDR food so good.


JeJeTe said:


> I'm speaking to Celebrity about booking a cruise with them now based on their drink pacakage deal.  For $1075 per person you get a 7 day cruise, the drink package, an oceanview stateroom, pre-paid grautities, and that includes all applicable taxes and $25 onboard credit.  I'm definitely considering it.



That is an awesome deal!  What ship & itinerary? 

Have you joinced cruise critic?  They have a forum for each cruise line and you can get some really good information on the ships like secret rooms that are bigger because of where they are located, or like in my case secret bigger balconies.  We were able to score one of the most coveted aft balconies on our last sailing.  It has the biggest balcony on the ship next to the Penthouse which was $7k per person more than what we paid.

Trying to attach pictures but for some reason it wont let me


----------



## lovinmaryland

JeJeTe said:


> The Celebrity Reflection
> 
> 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Getaway which includes
> 
> Sat 03/29/14
> 
> Miami, Florida - Embarkation - Times are subject to change
> 
> 04:30 PM
> 
> Sun
> 
> 03/30/14
> 
> At Sea
> 
> 
> Mon
> 
> 03/31/14
> 
> San Juan, Puerto Rico - Docked 03:00 PM to 10:00 PM
> 
> Tue
> 
> 04/01/14
> 
> Charlotte Amalie, St Thomas, USVI - Docked 08:00 AM to 05:00 PM
> 
> Wed
> 
> 04/02/14
> 
> Philipsburg, St. Maarten - Docked 08:00 AM to 05:00 PM
> 
> Thu
> 
> 04/03/14
> 
> At Sea
> 
> 
> Fri
> 
> 04/04/14
> 
> At Sea
> 
> 
> Sat
> 
> 04/05/14
> 
> Miami, Florida - Disembarkation - Times are subject to change
> 
> 07:00 AM



Great itinerary and that is Celebrity's newest ship.  It is absolutely gorgeous!  You will have a great time for sure.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Here are pictures from our room.  It was actually do rooms that could be seperated by a divider.  We had the kids in one and us in the other.  The balcony was the best part!


----------



## JeJeTe

lovinmaryland said:


> Here are pictures from our room.  It was actually do rooms that could be seperated by a divider.  We had the kids in one and us in the other.  The balcony was the best part!



Those pics make me want to be there!


----------



## JeJeTe

lovinmaryland said:


> WOW looks delicious!  We definitely need to get there and try it.  It was hard convincing my parents & grandma last cruise to spend the additional $ when they found the MDR food so good.
> 
> 
> That is an awesome deal!  What ship & itinerary?
> 
> Have you joinced cruise critic?  They have a forum for each cruise line and you can get some really good information on the ships like secret rooms that are bigger because of where they are located, or like in my case secret bigger balconies.  We were able to score one of the most coveted aft balconies on our last sailing.  It has the biggest balcony on the ship next to the Penthouse which was $7k per person more than what we paid.
> 
> Trying to attach pictures but for some reason it wont let me



Based on your suggestion, I'm on there now perusing.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lovinmaryland

JeJeTe said:


> Based on your suggestion, I'm on there now perusing.  Thanks for the tip!



check out this thread.  It is a review w/ tons of pictures of the Reflection!
Reflection review with photos - Day 7 - January 4 and At Sea - Cruise Critic Message Board Forums


Celebrity Reflection Cruise, 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## JeJeTe

lovinmaryland said:


> check out this thread.  It is a review w/ tons of pictures of the Reflection!
> Reflection review with photos - Day 7 - January 4 and At Sea - Cruise Critic Message Board Forums
> 
> 
> Celebrity Reflection Cruise, 2012 - a set on Flickr



Wow!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## TPD

JeJeTe said:


> I've looked up comparable cruises on Carnival and they seem much cheaper but I know that I'm getting the alcohol package and that hopefully the food will be way better.  I wasn't impressed with Carnival except the one night we paid the upcharge and ate in the resturant.



And Carnival's alcohol package limits you to 20 drinks per day!

I just booked a Reflection cruise for similar price you posted, except it is a balcony cabin and I'm leaving in a couple of weeks.  I don't think you will be disappointed with the Celebrity product.


----------



## TPD

lovinmaryland said:


> Have you joinced cruise critic?  They have a forum for each cruise line and you can get some really good information on the ships like secret rooms that are bigger because of where they are located, or like in my case secret bigger balconies.  We were able to score one of the most coveted aft balconies on our last sailing.  It has the biggest balcony on the ship next to the Penthouse which was $7k per person more than what we paid.



We have scored a couple of 'hump' balconies in the past, but have never tried an aft.  I think I'm too lazy to walk the distance to the elevators.....


----------



## lovinmaryland

TPD said:


> And Carnival's alcohol package limits you to 20 drinks per day!


I know 20 *sounds* like a lot but it really isnt.  If you factor mimosa's or bloody mary's in the morning... daquiri by the pool... martini's before dinner...drinks after dinner 


TPD said:


> We have scored a couple of 'hump' balconies in the past, but have never tried an aft.  I think I'm too lazy to walk the distance to the elevators.....




 

We mainly spend our time at the aft bar  so it is a perfect loaction for us!


----------



## Bay_Kat

I booked the next one.  A 7 day Eastern Caribbean this time.  It's in August, wasn't crazy about that time of year, but we have to do it when my husband has the time here.  I worry about hurricane season and the heat, but I'm still looking forward to it. Anyone else cruse this time of year, how was it?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bay_Kat said:


> Anyone else cruse this time of year, how was it?



I will NEVER take another cruise in the summer.  It was miserably hot and humid, and I couldn't enjoy my balcony.  The pools and ship are CROWDED, and there are too many kids roaming around.  I much prefer spring break or winter.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Chasey_Lane said:


> I will NEVER take another cruise in the summer.  It was miserably hot and humid, and I couldn't enjoy my balcony.  *The pools and ship are CROWDED*, and there are too many kids roaming around.  I much prefer spring break or winter.



That was exactly what I was afraid of.  Hot and humid doesn't bother me, crowds, another story.  The last cruise wasn't crowded at all, which was really nice, but that was January.


----------



## awpitt

Bay_Kat said:


> I booked the next one. A 7 day Eastern Caribbean this time. It's in August, wasn't crazy about that time of year, but we have to do it when my husband has the time here. I worry about hurricane season and the heat, but I'm still looking forward to it. Anyone else cruse this time of year, how was it?


 
All the cruises we've taken have been in the March/April time frame.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bay_Kat said:


> That was exactly what I was afraid of.  Hot and humid doesn't bother me, crowds, another story.  The last cruise wasn't crowded at all, which was really nice, but that was January.



Hot and humid don't usually bother me either.  However, this was an entirely different feeling.  Trying to get through excursions in port was exhausting, and I couldn't drink enough water to save my life.   I had a great cruise, but I will never, ever, ever, ever sail in the summer again.


----------



## Beta84

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hot and humid don't usually bother me either.  However, this was an entirely different feeling.  Trying to get through excursions in port was exhausting, and I couldn't drink enough water to save my life.   I had a great cruise, but I will never, ever, ever, ever sail in the summer again.



Hot and humid here is much different than hot and humid in the Caribbean, no matter what anyone around here says 

I've done summer cruises before...they're always busier, prices are more inflated, and of course it's really hot outside.  Overall it's just not as worthwhile as trying to find a good deal when it's not quite as hot outside.  Plus you have to worry about hurricanes ruining your port schedule.

So BayKat, what ports will this 7 day trip be?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hot and humid don't usually bother me either.  However, this was an entirely different feeling.  Trying to get through excursions in port was exhausting, and I couldn't drink enough water to save my life.   I had a great cruise, but I will never, ever, ever, ever sail in the summer again.



We have until May to cancel it, so I'm going to mention these things to my husband and see if he wants to change his mind.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Bay_Kat said:


> I booked the next one.  A 7 day Eastern Caribbean this time.  It's in August, wasn't crazy about that time of year, but we have to do it when my husband has the time here.  I worry about hurricane season and the heat, but I'm still looking forward to it. Anyone else cruse this time of year, how was it?



We went in September one year. Key West, Bahama's and Cozumel.   Miserably hot and humid.  Went to St. Thomas and St. Maarten in August, it was hot but it was so beautiful on the beaches, you didnt notice it.  Have Fun and hope the weather is good for you guys.


----------



## Bay_Kat

luvmygdaughters said:


> We went in September one year. Key West, Bahama's and Cozumel.   Miserably hot and humid.  *Went to St. Thomas and St. Maarten in August, it was hot but it was so beautiful on the beaches, you didnt notice it. * Have Fun and hope the weather is good for you guys.



This makes me feel a little better, this is where we're going.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Bay_Kat said:


> We have until May to cancel it, so I'm going to mention these things to my husband and see if he wants to change his mind.



Hey its better than a day at work!!!   You will never be able to control the weather.  It seems to rain at some point in our cruises but whatever I'd rather be on vacation in the rain than at work 

I am going to the Eastern Caribbean also but in Dec.  This will be my first time to the Caribbean so I am interested to see how I like it.  Ive been to mexico ports & Bermuda on our previous cruises.  I prefer Bermuda because I am not really a fan of beggers & locals trying to push me to buy things...and there is non of that in Bermuda.


----------



## Bay_Kat

beta84 said:


> hot and humid here is much different than hot and humid in the caribbean, no matter what anyone around here says
> 
> I've done summer cruises before...they're always busier, prices are more inflated, and of course it's really hot outside.  Overall it's just not as worthwhile as trying to find a good deal when it's not quite as hot outside.  Plus you have to worry about hurricanes ruining your port schedule.
> 
> So baykat, what ports will this 7 day trip be?





cococay, bahamas 	
charlotte amalie, st. Thomas 	
philipsburg, st. Maarten


----------



## Bay_Kat

So, after careful consideration we have decided to change the date to early December.  After hurricane season and school won't be out for the holidays yet.  Weather should be nice, I hope.


----------

